# wood pile photo's



## injun joe (May 31, 2009)

well was just wondering if anybody out there was willing to take a picture of their wood pile. this might sound odd but i was hoping to see what a ''real'' wood pile looked like i mean out in the middle of the desert not known for an abundance of anything.


----------



## wdchuck (May 31, 2009)

:camera:

:computer2:

hone:

:computer:

be patient, the woodchuck is still foraging around the pile and I'm still sleeping.


----------



## YarraValleyDude (May 31, 2009)

Ok, Here you go, probably pretty piss poor compared to others around here but i did it in two hrs only today.And have a shipload more rounds to split, but they can wait till next weekend!What i have should last a fortnight.
Rob


----------



## alderman (May 31, 2009)

*Here's some of mine*


----------



## Motodeficient (May 31, 2009)

Certainly not in a desert but heres a couple pics. This was a couple months ago, piles have grown some since


----------



## woodyman (May 31, 2009)

Motodeficient said:


> Certainly not in a desert but heres a couple pics. This was a couple months ago, piles have grown some since



Man i would be in heaven if I had access to that kind of wood and that equipment.That is doing the wood


----------



## woodyman (May 31, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nFR2t_kDRqI&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nFR2t_kDRqI&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>Don't know if this worked but this is a vid of me helping my brother and there is stacked wood.I helped him with about half of it.


----------



## woodyman (May 31, 2009)

I have my wood all over my land but I stack it all like this,24' long 4' high and 16" wide.


----------



## woodyman (May 31, 2009)

Here we go,the other was my kinddlig pile that is close to my regular stove wood piles.


----------



## Motodeficient (May 31, 2009)

woodyman said:


> Man i would be in heaven if I had access to that kind of wood and that equipment.That is doing the wood



I can't take the credit for most of it, my father in law pulled it all out of the woods this winter (its his land and skidder) and we have been working on bucking it up and splitting it this spring.


----------



## woodyman (May 31, 2009)

YarraValleyDude said:


> Ok, Here you go, probably pretty piss poor compared to others around here but i did it in two hrs only today.And have a shipload more rounds to split, but they can wait till next weekend!What i have should last a fortnight.
> Rob


 What kind of wood do you have there?And I had to look up what a fortnight was(learn something new every day)have fun burning that wood for the next 2 weeks.


----------



## audible fart (May 31, 2009)

I only have about 3 cords at present, but I've given around that much away to a friend. Gonna hook up the 6x12 lanscaping trailer, grab my echo and go scrounging tomorrow. My goal is to have at least a year and a half to 2 year's worth of daily burning on hand. I am determined to meet this goal at all costs. Failure is not an option.


----------



## woodyman (May 31, 2009)

audible fart said:


> I only have about 3 cords at present, but I've given around that much away to a friend. Gonna hook up the 6x12 lanscaping trailer, grab my echo and go scrounging tomorrow. My goal is to have at least a year and a half to 2 year's worth of daily burning on hand. I am determined to meet this goal at all costs. Failure is not an option.


 Most excellent.I like to get 3 years ahead of the game myself which means about 13 1/2 cords.I am now 5 cords behind that because I pulled a twisted every thing in my left knee and have not done any wood for the last 3 months.All I have to do is split and stack the 5 cords I cut over the winter.Think I will get some pics of the 5 cords and post them.2 1/2 of it is Elm I cut 12 miles away and hauled it back(20 loads with my S-10 4X4) short box with topper).


----------



## YarraValleyDude (May 31, 2009)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by YarraValleyDude
> 
> 
> ...



The wood in the pile is all Mountain ash, cut from my property.
For those interested, heres a fact sheet on Mountain Ash.
http://www.dse.vic.gov.au/Dse/nrenfor.nsf/9e58661e880ba9e44a256c640023eb2e/fe8d0550e3a510b34a256dea0014eb09/$FILE/mountain%20ash.pdf


----------



## husky455rancher (May 31, 2009)

i just took these tonight. i still got quite a bit more to split. i did some measuring and im around 12-13 split and stacked cord of hard wood. the stack to the waaay far right is pine. prolly 1.5-2 cord of that  

the 2nd pic is the pile currently in process behing the center pile. 

the 3rd pic is the pine stack, you can harldy see it in the first pic. most the piles that are between the trees are over 6ft high. the others are over 5 ft. 

the ones between the trees are 3 rows deep aswell. all the others are 2 rows deep.


----------



## dnf0929 (Jun 1, 2009)

My hobby has turned into a small business. I figure there's about 40 cords - burn 5 or 6 and sell the rest.


----------



## wdchuck (Jun 1, 2009)

The logs nearest the crop line are cut/split and in the pile already. 
The F350 truck box measures 7-1/2'W x 12'L x 38"H, its a flatbed with scissor lift style of hoist, pto off the tranny. The truck works well to convey the wood from the splitter to the piles, then the tractor to push it all up into neat, clean piles. 

The tractor is a 1972 Ford 3400 Industrial. 







The fenced area is a weed management project, typically known as a garden.


----------



## K7NUT (Jun 1, 2009)

woodyman said:


> And I had to look up what a fortnight was(learn something new every day)have fun burning that wood for the next 2 weeks.



:agree2:

Me too!
I ain't never heared that 'befer!


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jun 1, 2009)

Here's a bird's eye (if it was on top of my shed roof anyhow) view of my woodpiles (most of em anyhow):






Pile in the background is about 2 1/2 cords, it's my cold weather-dont want to start the tractor to haul wood in-pile. Mostly oak there.

Main pile is somewhat sorted by species, has oak, birch, cherry, maple, elm and a smattering of ironwood, poplar, and ash. Roughly 6 cords stacked there so far, maybe 2 more on the ground need splitting and stacking. Big wood trailer looks kinda small from up here! Not sure which direction I'll start stacking next, back rows are 2 wide, and left side is going on 3 wide, probably will end up U shaped with 2 more rows going left to right. Waiting on the carb kit for the M Farmall to fire up the splitter again, 180 is on the haybine and will stay there unless needed for the summer.

Not shown is my junk wood pile, 75% boxelder with some punky stuff of other species thrown in. Probably a cord there give or take, will go thru the campfire and warm up those cool fall evenings in the house, and possibly heat the granary if I get my little saw tinkering area done and find a small stove for it.

Barely visible in the top left are a bunch of white posts more or less holding up a rotted roof. That's the old woodshed, which will get a new tin roof and cattle panel sides this summer and will get filled next winter.

Steve


----------



## jwatson (Jun 2, 2009)

1st pic is mostly osage with some cedar from clearing spot for outbuilding.
2nd pic is side view
3rd pic is osage, ash, hickory, elm, walnut---you name it----it's in there.
How many cords you think?


----------



## Stihl-in-Ky (Jun 2, 2009)

*50 Truckloads*

Just cut the 50th truckload since Jan 1st here are some pics,this is mixed hardwood red and white oak,ash,locust,hackberry,cherry,walnut,osage orange,hickory and maple. 30 loads split and ready to go and another 20 to split yet.


----------



## Henry G. (Jun 2, 2009)

Wow I'm jealous of some of those woodpiles. Heres what I've been able to get in the last few months, most of it for free, while working 5 days a week and commuting 130 miles a day to work....







Seasoned almond and blocks of eucalytus in the back...






Pine with some juniper mixed in, ready for splitting...






The whole thing. About 2 cords will be mine for burning the rest gets sold to pay bills and for CAD....I still have access to some more almond and avocado to throw in the mix, a few more cords before winter comes


----------



## wistattman (Jun 4, 2009)

*Here' my pile for this year*











I'm guestimating there is about 11 cord of wood all together in my piles. Over half of the wood is used in my mom's inside wood furnace and the balance I transport to my home and put in my Woodstock Soapstone stove.


----------



## wdchuck (Jun 4, 2009)

wistattman said:


> I'm guestimating there is about 11 cord of wood all together in my piles. Over half of the wood is used in my mom's inside wood furnace and the balance I transport to my home and put in my Woodstock Soapstone stove.



Okay, that is just downright purdy....like dominoes.


----------



## STLfirewood (Jun 4, 2009)

Here is a pic of mine. It has been posted before in another thread.

Scott


----------



## TJ-Bill (Jun 4, 2009)

STLfirewood said:


> Here is a pic of mine. It has been posted before in another thread.
> 
> Scott



Either your Shelter is really BIG adn thats a crap load of wood.. OR.. you cut your wood in really small pieces!


----------



## STLfirewood (Jun 4, 2009)

TJ-Bill said:


> Either your Shelter is really BIG adn thats a crap load of wood.. OR.. you cut your wood in really small pieces!



Both I do split it small compared to a lot of people. That is a 20ft span on those poles. Building is 45x76

Scott


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jun 4, 2009)

wdchuck said:


> Okay, that is just downright purdy....like dominoes.



Thats about what they'd end up being here! I stack multiple rows together so they can lean against each other. I dont have that kind of talent to make singles stand straight and true like wistattman does!


----------



## Northwind (Jun 5, 2009)

*Here's 6 cords...*


----------



## myzamboni (Jun 5, 2009)

Northwind said:


>



Singing _"Which one of these is not like the others . . ."
_

One stake short, eh?


----------



## Northwind (Jun 5, 2009)

Nope, one big rock I didn't feel like arguing with.


----------



## TreePointer (Jun 5, 2009)

Northwind said:


>



Okay, now you're just causing trouble. We're not supposed to let everyone know that firewood can be stacked so nicely.


----------



## J.W Younger (Jun 7, 2009)

hate too admit it but i took a pic of my wood pile and i,m to dumb to post it


----------



## audible fart (Jun 7, 2009)

J.W Younger said:


> hate too admit it but i took a pic of my wood pile and i,m to dumb to post it



Hey, join the club man! I not only take pics of my woodpile, but pics of my truck and trailer after a sucessfull scrounging mission. Can barely type on this blackberry though. Much less the internet wizzerdry of pic postin'.


----------



## J.W Younger (Jun 7, 2009)

it tells me my woodpile is too big and won,t fit lol


----------



## Moss Man (Jun 7, 2009)

In the amount of time it takes to get out there with camera in hand, take the shot, go back inside, load to the computer, post to photo site and to copy paste here.....you could pile another whole row!

Photos of my woodpile tomorrow.


----------



## valekbrothers (Jun 7, 2009)

Nothing fancy..........


4-5 cords for this years burning go in the shed..







Everything else sits outside either waiting to be split, or drying.....


----------



## audible fart (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice pile. Glad to see others let rounds season too. No need to split everything right away me always says.


----------



## Moss Man (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## SAWFISH (Jul 8, 2009)

About 6 years worth (70 face cord). The lean-2 is full end to end it measures 21' across and about 20 foot out.


----------



## BigPITA (Jul 8, 2009)

SAWFISH said:


> About 6 years worth (70 face cord). The lean-2 is full end to end it measures 21' across and about 20 foot out.



I'm trying to get up to 6 months and you're at 6 years... very nice!


----------



## BigPITA (Jul 8, 2009)

Lets see if I can make this work...

says the file size is too big... need to figure out a solution...


----------



## BigPITA (Jul 8, 2009)

View attachment 103336


View attachment 103337



Hopefully I got these 2 to work.

The other two keep 'failing' to load... all well... the last picture would have shown that the stack to the right is 4 deep, but the last 2 are short as I need to find more wood to split and finish them up.


----------



## MNGuns (Jul 8, 2009)

SAWFISH said:


> About 6 years worth (70 face cord). The lean-2 is full end to end it measures 21' across and about 20 foot out.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jul 8, 2009)

this pic is 5 months old we have 70 cords now tom trees


----------



## songofthewood (Jul 8, 2009)

Just adding to wood pile.


----------



## songofthewood (Jul 8, 2009)

This is just one limb out of the whole tree.Twenty inches where it came off the trunk of the tree.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jul 9, 2009)

songofthewood said:


> This is just one limb out of the whole tree.Twenty inches where it came off the trunk of the tree.



have fun splitting that junk up he he tom trees


----------



## injun joe (Jul 10, 2009)

wow after seeing the pictures posted up on here i gunna have 2 find my camera and post pictures of my wood pile.


----------



## Ol' Brian (Jul 10, 2009)

Here's mine... they've grown a little bit since these pics were taken... but these are the latest ones I have of the woodpiles...


----------



## BigPITA (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice! Looks like you got ya some land there.


----------



## Fronty Owner (Jul 10, 2009)

13 ft long, average 4 ft tall, 18 inches wide, two rows deep with a few inches between the rows. what, about 2 cords? give or take. 

104* today, not thinking much about fire wood other than its drying...


----------



## watchamakalit (Jul 11, 2009)

Fronty Owner said:


> 13 ft long, average 4 ft tall, 18 inches wide, two rows deep with a few inches between the rows. what, about 2 cords? give or take.
> 
> 104* today, not thinking much about fire wood other than its drying...



Assuming log length of 18" (1.5')

13'x4'x3'=156 cubic ft.

1 cord= 128 cubic ft.

You have approx. 1.21875 cords.


----------



## MJR (Jul 11, 2009)

*My FREE wood*

All free stuff within 2 miles of the house. I am sure it will not happen again. On the side of the garage hard maple, black cherry, elm, ash, and iron wood. Behind the garage is hemlock and some hard maple.

http://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u54/MJR007/IMG_2166.jpg
http://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u54/MJR007/IMG_2168.jpg
http://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u54/MJR007/IMG_2167.jpg


----------



## Henry G. (Jul 11, 2009)

Nice wood pile. Use the "img" file at Photobucket (the bottom file) and your pics will post as pics and not links to pics.


----------



## BigPITA (Jul 11, 2009)

MJR said:


> All free stuff within 2 miles of the house. I am sure it will not happen again. On the side of the garage hard maple, black cherry, elm, ash, and iron wood. Behind the garage is hemlock and some hard maple.
> 
> http://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u54/MJR007/IMG_2166.jpg
> http://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u54/MJR007/IMG_2168.jpg
> http://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u54/MJR007/IMG_2167.jpg



R u kidding me... only 2 miles from our home... VERY nice!  Heck... I drive 45 minutes to an hour 1 way just to get free wood... but then again, I'm a :newbie: at finding free wood. Great score!


----------



## MJR (Jul 12, 2009)

There was a slob "logger" that did some work around here a couple of years ago. I was able to clean up some log piles. Friday the lady I work with and did some milling for said she had seven big sugar maple taken down by the town. I might be cutting them up to...Money in the bank.


----------



## sbhooper (Jul 12, 2009)

According to my measurements, the shed holds 7 3/4 cords of wood. I am about two cords short yet to have it filled up. 

I am guessing probably 10+ cords in the pile.


----------



## BigPITA (Jul 12, 2009)

Nice wood piles you got there. Nice to get ahead as well.


----------



## J.W Younger (Jul 12, 2009)

sbhooper said:


> According to my measurements, the shed holds 7 3/4 cords of wood. I am about two cords short yet to have it filled up.
> 
> I am guessing probably 10+ cords in the pile.



on paper my shed will hold 3.75 cords but I,ve found 2 cords too be the practical limit.any more that that its hard to acess and the wood in front gets wet.
guess I need a bigger shed


----------



## sbhooper (Jul 12, 2009)

My shed was originally built as horse stalls by the guy that used to own this house. All I had to do was remove the mangers. It is actually fairly handy to the house and keeps the wood out of most of the weather. The roof and sides are tin, so this time of year it works to help dry the wood. Before I put in the furnace, I was considering tearing it down. I am glad that didn't.


----------



## J.W Younger (Jul 12, 2009)

sbhooper said:


> My shed was originally built as horse stalls by the guy that used to own this house. All I had to do was remove the mangers. It is actually fairly handy to the house and keeps the wood out of most of the weather. The roof and sides are tin, so this time of year it works to help dry the wood. Before I put in the furnace, I was considering tearing it down. I am glad that didn't.


I hear you mang, anything beats ice or snow covered wood or messin with tarps. I have a smaller 1/2 cord shed directly in front of the furnace for the summer months and the larger one is used for the mower and splitter. winter months the mower gets tarped and the splitter get a sheet of plywood.dry weather furnace gets loaded from the stack and the shed gives me dry wood when its wet.


----------



## wobdee (Jul 12, 2009)

6 cords in the new shed and working on more.


----------



## TreePointer (Jul 12, 2009)

wobdee said:


> 6 cords in the new shed and working on more.



Oh, stop it! I betcha even the bugs are afraid to go in there because it's too neat and tidy. 
(Very nice. )


----------



## MJR (Jul 13, 2009)

Treepointer, I would have to put a kid on my shoulders to stack that high!

My wife can not see that picture...


----------



## Straightgrain (Jul 13, 2009)

*oak*

I think I am gonna let this dry for two years. Instead of moving it to the wood shed, I'm gonna build a lean-to over it.

This was a 60" X 14' oak but. I have another half cord of it to split. This pile is 6' tall, 16' long and 4' wide

I ended up with 10 cords of straightgrain maple, 4 cords of fir, one cord of cherry, three dords of oak for 2010 and a cord of pine (kindling).


----------



## sbhooper (Jul 13, 2009)

Nice shed, Wobdee!


----------



## NDtreehugger (Jul 13, 2009)

*Heres mine*

now I need to get to it


----------



## swanny (Jul 13, 2009)

SBHooper...

is that osage in your shed?


----------



## BigPITA (Jul 14, 2009)

wobdee said:


> 6 cords in the new shed and working on more.



Very nice and neat shed!  Makes my area look sloppy.


----------



## JAL (Jul 14, 2009)

Covered shed with 6 1/2 cords...plus wood stacked on pallet racks in process. When I get finished stacking I will have about 15 cords of wood which is about 2 1/2 winters of wood for me.
View attachment 103809


----------



## J.W Younger (Jul 14, 2009)

JAL said:


> Covered shed with 6 1/2 cords...plus wood stacked on pallet racks in process. When I get finished stacking I will have about 15 cords of wood which is about 2 1/2 winters of wood for me.
> View attachment 103809


I like your sit up.
looks like you can can pretty much stay out of the elements while tending the furnace.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Jul 14, 2009)

*Helping a friend*

Here's some of my friend's OWB and some of the wood I've helped them cut and split for it. This is about 1/3 of the wood they usually cut for a season.


----------



## BigPITA (Jul 15, 2009)

JAL said:


> Covered shed with 6 1/2 cords...plus wood stacked on pallet racks in process. When I get finished stacking I will have about 15 cords of wood which is about 2 1/2 winters of wood for me.
> View attachment 103809



Nice set up you have there with the racks for stacks!


----------



## robfromaz1977 (Dec 29, 2009)

Mine isn't as nice as some but here's a pic anyway.





Still got a few rounds to split and stack.


----------



## GlennG (Dec 29, 2009)

25 cords. New woodshed. No more tarps and snow covered wood.


----------



## SAW (Dec 30, 2009)

Looks like a lot of yall have been working hard. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Dec 30, 2009)

J.W Younger said:


> it tells me my woodpile is too big and won,t fit lol



I tried reppin ya, Man ! that's priceless !


----------



## GRAYSTONE (Dec 31, 2009)

*My 20 Cord Pile*

I was able to get about 20 cords from this pile of wood from last year.


----------



## odps (Dec 31, 2009)

I got tired of wrestling tarps too... 









18 cords in the upper shed... 6 chords in the lower... _when they are full..._


----------



## super3 (Dec 31, 2009)

Lots of very nice storage areas guys.


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Dec 31, 2009)

odps said:


> I got tired of wrestling tarps too... [/I]



Me too! 

















View attachment 120097


View attachment 120098


View attachment 120099


----------



## clinchscavalry (Dec 31, 2009)

My helmet's off to all of you ! What a pile of firewood ! Here is a picture of a small stack, about 1.4 cord, give or take, but it came from about one fourth of just one pecan tree. We have about 100 trees to thin out eventually, and we can't burn that much firewood in our lifetime here in middle GA.

Now if we could just figure out how to run air conditioning with it


----------



## odps (Dec 31, 2009)

Kevin in Ohio said:


> Me too!



Wow.... now thats a shed!!!


----------



## isaaccarlson (Dec 31, 2009)

*I don't have pics because all mine is covered with about 2 feet of snow*

but all together maybe 18-20 cord laying around. ALL FREE!!!! I just hope nobody infringes upon my wood cutting space.


----------



## isaaccarlson (Dec 31, 2009)

*maybe a steam engine to run a gen for your ac?*

just an idea.....



clinchscavalry said:


> My helmet's off to all of you ! What a pile of firewood ! Here is a picture of a small stack, about 1.4 cord, give or take, but it came from about one fourth of just one pecan tree. We have about 100 trees to thin out eventually, and we can't burn that much firewood in our lifetime here in middle GA.
> 
> Now if we could just figure out how to run air conditioning with it


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Dec 31, 2009)

odps said:


> Wow.... now thats a shed!!!




78 cord in there. I pulled 12 cord out for this years supply and Dad and I been cutting for a week and a half now to replace. Hauled 9 loads yesterday alone and about 6 or 7 more cut and split. Will be pushing 200 cord under roof. 

Just something we enjoy doing in December and we're getting too carried away


----------



## isaaccarlson (Dec 31, 2009)

*Rep!!!!!*

Way to go!!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Jan 1, 2010)

clinchscavalry said:


> here in middle GA.



OT, but where abouts are ya? I grew up in Dublin. My Dad's old place is around Adrian.

Ian


----------



## clinchscavalry (Jan 1, 2010)

Haywire Haywood said:


> OT, but where abouts are ya? I grew up in Dublin. My Dad's old place is around Adrian.
> 
> Ian



Small world ! We're near Jeffersonville, about 25 miles NW of Dublin


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Jan 1, 2010)

I think I have cousins or uncles or something in Jeffersonville. Haven't seen them in over 25 years.

Ian


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Jan 1, 2010)

Reckon an on topic post would be helpful.

Here's my new wood shed. If the ground freezes so I can get a gravel truck in there, I'm going to have a nice thick gravel pad laid to the left of the shed for a pile. I'll chuck it there till I have room in the shed. What I'm burning this season is in the lean to on the barn. When that is empty, I'll put the splitter there and move the wood in the shed to a better arrangement. I don't like the back section the way it is. I want it all along the back with room in front for the mower and such. It's a pain to stack the back section the way it is. I'm painting it black in the spring and the barn gets a new coat as well while I am at it.

All that junk in the background isn't mine, it's the neighbor's. He is cleaning it up though, has it dozed into piles and I suppose is waiting on firm ground to get it out. --Ian


----------



## climber17 (Jan 4, 2010)

woodyman said:


> Man i would be in heaven if I had access to that kind of wood and that equipment.That is doing the wood



yeah that would be so great always have an excuse to get out of the house and make some noise. awsome pile:yourock::yourock:


----------



## England14 (Jan 5, 2010)

Not the biggest, but sure looks good. Now I wish it was in the basement!


----------



## DSS (Aug 27, 2010)

I know this is pretty crappy compare to some, but its all mine. This is next years pile. All of this was saved from a landfill. Couple of cords of oak, some poplar, spruce, ash, rock maple, chestnut, apple, white and yellow birch, elm, pine ......pretty much anything that will grow in canada, there is some in these piles.


----------



## NRwooduser (Aug 27, 2010)

*Trying to get organized*


----------



## amateur cutter (Aug 27, 2010)

NRwooduser said:


>



That wood rack/pile is disgustingly neat sir, you should be embarassed!!!!:jawdrop:

Just kidding, looks great!!!! A C


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 27, 2010)

This is not all of it, But the only pics i have.


----------



## needwood (Aug 28, 2010)

J.W Younger said:


> hate too admit it but i took a pic of my wood pile and i,m to dumb to post it



Don't feel bad man, i have the same problem.:monkey:


----------



## BIG JAKE (Aug 28, 2010)

Couple cords split/stacked-well almost. Douglas fir, pine, and aspen. 2 ranks 6-1/2 feet tall by 16 feet long plus the piles yet to stack. No hardwoods out in this neck of the woods.


----------



## goanin (Aug 29, 2010)

*I'm not done piling yet:*

You guys are crazy! Look at the amount of wood! 

My pile is about 3 feet deep. Our climate is quite dry, hot and sunny. 
1. Is the wood gonna season well when arranged like this?
2. Should I wait 2 years (2 summers not including this one) before burning? Or is one year enough for softwood in these conditions?

By the way:
*How many working hours per cord do you consider as worth the effort (not including splitting)? Give me your personal figure.*


----------



## tdb (Aug 29, 2010)

*log table*

BIG JAKE , I like your log table on your splitter , did it come that way , or did you make it , saves a lot of work Ill bet.

TEDMI.


----------



## BIG JAKE (Aug 29, 2010)

tdb said:


> BIG JAKE , I like your log table on your splitter , did it come that way , or did you make it , saves a lot of work Ill bet.
> 
> TEDMI.



Came that way. The racks are removable. I'm going to make them 4" wider each side. They save me alot of time and bending over to pick up splits-I like 'em


----------



## avason (Aug 29, 2010)

woodyman said:


> Here we go,the other was my kinddlig pile that is close to my regular stove wood piles.




That's a hell of a lot of woodyou showed in your pics.:jawdrop: I feel really stupid..That's how you get your piles to stack really neat on the ends. Good idea! Are those regular pipes? 
Excellent pics and video


----------



## tdb (Aug 29, 2010)

heres mine

TEDMI


----------



## DSS (Aug 29, 2010)

tdb said:


> heres mine
> 
> TEDMI



Nice pile, nice saws.....it's all good.


----------



## Rooshooter (Aug 29, 2010)

Part of my woodpile, all hardwood.


----------



## MNGuns (Aug 29, 2010)

Rooshooter said:


> Part of my woodpile, all hardwood.



Very impressive......


----------



## DSS (Aug 29, 2010)

MNGuns said:


> Very impressive......



+1..I didn't even think you needed firewood in Oz until I found AS. Shows how much I know.


----------

